# Looking for .204 Brass and a Savage 12FV .223



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Not much chance of this happening, but if you don't ask you will never know. I'm looking for :

1. .204 Brass (just like everyone else) . If you have any and want to part with it PM me. Happy to take it off your hands. Doesn't matter what make.

2. Also looking for a Savage 12 FV in .223. 

Thanks for any replys. If you happen to see a used one in a gun shop or Pawn shop please PM me.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Not a great price, but the Hornady sounds somewhat reasonable...

http://www.gunbroker.com/All/BI.aspx?Keywords=204+brass

For $100, you can get 100 Norma cases


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

If you can find any 222 rem mag brass (which I've seen at Gunnies in Orem recently) you can neck it down.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> If you can find any 222 rem mag brass (which I've seen at Gunnies in Orem recently) you can neck it down.


If I go the neck down route I'll buy a new rifle and change it over to the 20 Practical. Then I'll be done with this brass fiasco.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Al- are you against buying factory ammo? midway has hornady ammo for $19 a box... Might be eh way to snag some brass in the process.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> Al- are you against buying factory ammo? midway has hornady ammo for $19 a box... Might be eh way to snag some brass in the process.


 Tried to stay away from factory but it is an option. Found some Fiochi for $36 for 50._ I don't know anyone that shoots Fiochi brass._


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Al there is a guy on Predator Masters that says a local store in Minnesota has 3 bags for $50 each. I know it is a little on the high side. He is willing to buy them and ship them or I can pick them up from him the first week of Feb in Tucson.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Reb. PM sent.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

I was up at cabelas two nights ago and they had a couple bags of 204 brass in stock. I dunno if it is still there or not though.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a bag of 50 brass in .204 Ruger... I'd let it go for $20.00


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I have a bag of 50 brass in .204 Ruger... I'd let it go for $20.00


PM sent.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I have a bag of 50 brass in .204 Ruger... I'd let it go for $20.00


Thanks Nambaster. Appreciate any and all .204 brass I can get my hands on. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice to meet you too. Cleaned out my gun cabinet and got my kids some hamburgers all in one swing. Good deal... :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sort of found a deal. I found 500 brass at $33.00per hundred. A friend bought the last 300 they had. I think I'm set for this year. Thanks for the help guys. Happy shooting.


----------

